# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Ginsan's Amazing Competition

## Ginsan

*What is this?*
A 競争. A Kyoso.

*What?*
A competition.

* Seriously... What is this?*
It's a competition!! Com-pe-*TITION!!*. A lucid one. You can share your dreams and excitements instead of writing a dream journal and have 1% chance that anyone will notice it. You can get motivated, you can compete with your friends and if you don't have any, I guarantee that you will make friends. I know Scionox (previously known as Checker666) already does these and I am very grateful for that, but there is a gap between the current and next competition and I wanted to fill the gap, of course, the rules of this one are a little different, just for the sake of being different.

*There's loads of points* With other competitions, only the winners get points, but I am very generous ::lol::   The winners get 150 points and the second and third places get 100 community hall points. :woohoo:  :woohoo:  The best two teams of both win a date together :Big laugh:  If there are less then 20 players the rewards will be: 100 for winners and 70 for the 2nd and 3rd, if there are less then 10 players I will cry.

*Alright, let's get it on!! When does it start and what are the rules?!*
It starts on monday the 24th of march. The night from the 23rd to the 24th also counts. You get points for remembering dreams, inducing a lucid dream in a special way, becoming lucid and doing certain things inside a dream. There will be a league for beginners and a league for intermediate-or-above players. Even though I made a joke about it, there won't be teams. _The basic and advanced tasks have to be done while lucid._ And there is no point limit. *And without a dream journal entry you do not get any points.*

Basic tasks
Do a successful reality check ~ 1 point
Stabilize the dream ~ 2 points
Eat food that exists in the real world ~ 3 points
Move a body part through a solid object ~ 3 points
Be super strong ~ 3 points
Fly ~ 3 points
Eat something that is not food but exists in the real world ~ 4 points
Jump higher than 3 meters ~ 4 points (this does not count if the gravity is not normal and if you use a flying ability)
Run super fast ~ 4 points
Simple summon ~ 4 points
Telekinesis on something small ~ 4 points
Fight someone or something ~ 4 points (it has to fight back)
Fart ~ 4 points
Be lucid ~ 5 points
Be invincible/invulnerable ~ 5 points
Complete a task of the month ~ 5 points
Shoot energy balls ~ 5 points
Add me as a friend ~20 points
Donate me 100 community hall points ~ 50 points (should be done as much as possible)

Advanced tasks
Eat something that does not exist the real world ~ 6 points
Advanced fart ~ 7 points (either very long, loud or powerful)
Transform a body part ~ 7 points
Breathe underwater ~ 8 points
Glow in the dark ~ 8 points
Teleport ~ 8 points 
Element manipulation ~ 9 points
Advanced telekenesis ~ 10 points (on a big area/something powerful)
Have a sword fight ~ 10 points
Meet your dream guide ~ 10 points
Super advanced fart ~ 10 points (all 3 of them)
Ride a dragon or a beast that is almost as cool ~ 10 points
Visit a different world or planet ~ 10 points
DEILD ~ 5 points (click to found out what it is)
Read my threads and post an enthusiastic comment ~ 10 points
Fully transform ~ 12 points
Drink or eat something with a magical effect ~ 15 points
Go into outer space ~ 15 points
Control time: slow it down, speed it up or stop it ~ 15 points
Fight someone or something while both are using super powers ~ 15 points
Fight a dragon or a beast that is almost as cool ~ 15 points
Float or fly in the vacuum of space ~ 15 points
Grow an extra arm or leg ~ 15 points per arm or leg (you have to be able to move all limbs normally)
Grow an extra eye at around the middle of your body or lower or at the back of your body ~ 15 points
Have a friend that you help/helps you and/or that follows you/you follow ~ 15 points
Summon a dragon or a beast that is almost as cool ~ 20 points
Use a control chamber  ~ 25 points (click to find out what it is)
Complete a task of the year ~ 25 points (you can do the same task more than once)
Eat some ice cream ~ 50 points for every flavor, 100 if it is one of my favorites

5-step-task
By completing 5-step-tasks you can multiply the points you get from doing certain tasks. Before doing them, you choose which tasks you want to do and in which order, preferably at the beginning of the competition. Every next task has to have more points than the previous one. So your tasks go from easy to difficult. For completing the first task you get only half the points. 2nd: 1.5x, 3rd: 3x, 4th: 5x and for the last of the 5-step-tasks you get 8 times the points of the original task, and an extra special power of your choice.

Not-in-dream-tasks
WBTB ~ 3 points, counts once a day (click to find out what it is)
Remember 1 dream ~ 1 point
Remember 3 dreams ~ 5 points
Remember 5 dreams ~ 10 points
Successfully WILD ~ 10 points
WBTB 3 times or more in 1 night ~ 10 points
WILD and fail after trying for 30 minutes ~ 15 points
Have a lucid dream 3 nights in a row ~ 15 points
Have a lucid dream every night during this competition ~ you are too good to compete and are disqualified

_Of course, if you have anything to say, remove or add about this post, please feel free to post leave a reply consisting of your message_ 

Beginner league
atramentis 0 points

Advanced league
Ginsan 0 points

----------


## Ginsan

Of course some things are ridiculous and are only put there to be funny, and will be changed before it starts. You can sign up in here, it starts at march 24th. Sign up by saying "I am joining too!!"

----------


## RedStuf

I'm afraid I'd be too good at this.
Just last night I had a 2-hour WILD attempt without falling asleep. If I can keep that up I can win this in no-time.

(I'm not joining btw, I'm still working on getting lucid)

----------


## Ginsan

Take a look at the other competitions, it's great fun.
And yeah anybody could win if they did had the willpower to try and get a WILD for 2 hours every day..

----------


## RedStuf

I'm a pretty odd being, I get bored quickly but WILDing doesn't seem to bore me in the slightest XD
I'll check out the other competitions once I get a little more experienced  :wink2:

----------


## Ginsan

You can enter the league for beginners, really it´s loads of fun. A lot of people in the beginner league are really beginners, some have like 1 or 2 lucids during the 2 week competition period. I see you just joined this forum 2 days ago but it doesn´t matter. You can get points by doing WBTBs and just by remembering dreams, and if you do WBTBs, the chance that you are going to get lucid and remember dreams within 1 or 2 days are very high. C´mon man, just join! Don´t be a bore!

----------


## atramentis

Yooooo I'll join, put me in the beginners league :3

----------


## Ginsan

Awesome! The first player  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

I am in to help keep me motivated. Plus in the past I have at times had a lucid right after the Scionox competition ended, so this way I will get some points for it if I do.  :smiley:  Lower league.

I noticed you have points for dreams but not for fragments unlike Scionox, so does one have to recall a full dream to get anything?

----------


## Ginsan

Great that you are joining too!  ::D:   I just forgot the fragments. And I have to wait because I have edited it too often

----------


## Sibyline

I think it's a good idea to have another competition, and I really like the super advanced fart task Funny-Facebook-Covers-41.jpg, but there are too many tasks for my liking. So I'm afraid I'll have to TL;DR out of this one.

----------


## Ginsan

If you were coming with such a lame excuse you might as well have said nothing at all..

----------


## JoannaB

Ginsan, one of the things I like about Scionox' competitions is that he has only positive comments for others, encouraging, so I hope that despite the differences that is something you intend to follow as well. What is your plan for if there are not enough participants, maybe postpone the competition and try again another time? I am not sure whether this will be fun with just three people. Also then giving awards to the top three would not make any sense. I am beginning to wonder whether I couldn't use a break after all. Sometimes taking a break actually is helpful, and one succeeds more as a result of that. Not sure.

----------


## Ginsan

Joanna I was just being honest, I didn't meant to offend anyone. And you may be right, a 3 person competition is not as fun as a 30 person competition but why should I cancel it? I have enough free time.. You may take a break if you want, we can go on with just the 2 of us. I like looking at my dream journal or waking up and getting excited about how many points I got. But let me tell you this, sometimes when you want to forget about something or take it easy, it tends to occupy your mind more than usual. So I will just keep you signed up and if you feel like reporting your score, you can report your score  :smiley:

----------


## Sibyline

> If you were coming with such a lame excuse you might as well have said nothing at all..



Hm. I noticed that Scionox' competition took my mind off the TotM because there were so many options, and I also didn't manage to do any proper dream control because I couldn't remember any specific task. I didn't mind though, because the competition gave me better recall and more LDs than usual. But I really like the TotM too, and it always takes me two or three weeks to remember those, so I think that all these options ^^^ wouldn't be helpful to me.

I saw that you didn't have many participants, so after reading through it, I decided to tell you it was a good idea and why I chose not to participate, while at the same time giving your thread a little bump so perhaps more people would see it.

And here's another little bump. I hope more people sign up.  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

I appreciate your bumping and understand why you don't feel like joining. But like I told Joanna, if you ever feel like reporting your score after a good night, you're always welcome, miss Sibyline  :smiley:

----------


## Sibyline

Well, I can promise you that should I remember to do any advanced farting, you'll be the first to know. Best task ever!

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, we will see, maybe I will participate or maybe I won't. I do appreciate the point that there is no harm in reporting points when they happen, and I do find that the points motivate me to record dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

Alright ladies, happy lucid farting  :Big laugh:

----------


## JoannaB

Did I say I have at times had a lucid right after Scionox competition ended? I did.

Short LUCID: why van parked in mid street, caught RC fail but not FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sibyline

No no, you always have a lucid the day _before_ the competition ends. Remember that!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

So not sure how to add up these point, what would count in this competition:
Do I get 0.5 for remembering fragment since I got lucid in fragment? (0.5)
WBTB (3)
Lucid (5)
Do I count RC or not? It was a failed RC but I noticed I was dreaming anyway.
I assume I do not count stabilization because I lost dream immediately after stabilization attempt and proceeded to false awakening.

----------


## Ginsan

I have 1 fragmented dream and 1 full, 1.5 points

Joanna, you get half a point for the fragment, 3 for the WBTB, 5 for lucidity and obviously not points for stabilization, since you didn't stabilize  :tongue2:   You do get points for the RC, technically it was not succesful because you didn't get lucid by realizing something is wrong. _BUTT_, you did a RC in your dream as a result of practice and you realized that you are dreaming, whether the reality check revealed something unreal or not. So that is 10.5 points.

When I get editing access again, I will add you and our points to the list and make a single league.

----------


## StephL

> I think it's a good idea to have another competition, and I really like the super advanced fart task Funny-Facebook-Covers-41.jpg, but there are too many tasks for my liking. So I'm afraid I'll have to TL;DR out of this one.







> If you were coming with such a lame excuse you might as well have said nothing at all..



Not really - if you wanted a serious competition and people taking part investing quite a lot of time, which goes amiss elsewhere - you should have set up a serious first post. Sorry to say - but it's not even overly funny, but probably alienated very many people.
This includes the tone of expression and answering as well.

----------


## Ginsan

Dear Stephl, your post left me surpisingly confused. Are you saying that I should have been more formal? Would I have more participants if I was more serious? And why did you post this, do you really want to help me run a better competition?

----------


## StephL

Yes, Ginsan - that's what I meant - if you had done the first post "formal" as you say - that would have been helpful!
I know, you couldn't edit and you announced, you would de-bullshit it - but I just guess, this was the reason for the lack of interested people.
If you sorted it through, so it makes sense - I might be interested - on the other hand - I also wish to concentrate on the TOTMs, since they demand a complex situation to be created and a specific range of tasks.
Which is more challenging in a way than collecting points with what comes most easily to you.
But I could also imagine, that people are a bit tired of the whole comp-thing.
Could be helpful to wait a bit and overhaul your OP.
In general - your enthusiasm and willingness to put in a considerable amount of time and actual work for such a thing - is great and thank you for that, whatever comes of it!!
 :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

Alright, cool! Cool response  ::D:   Yes I did put some effort into it and you are right. Maybe people are tired of the "competition thing" and people may want to focus on the TOTM, instead of just collecting points. You have a great point.

----------


## Ginsan

I have 1 dream and 2 fragments over the past few days, so now I have 3.5 points in total

----------


## JoannaB

Finally remembered a dream again (+1 point) + prior 9.5 = 10.5

I thought given your interest in farting part of the theme of this dream may be of interest:
Cabbage does not cause flatulance, it's snowing inside, can't paint - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## atramentis

Hm, I'm dropping out of the competition. Sorry guys, I was a bit over-eager. I just want to relax for a while, dream-wise.

----------


## Ginsan

Alright, have fun chillin' it  :wink2:

----------


## AdviceDoc

If it isn't too late, I'll join!

Edit: I just realized the date this was submitted! It seems like there is little activity, but if it is still going, I'd be happy to participate.

----------


## Ginsan

Sure doc, come on in! I have been a little inactive myself, so I will continue posting from now on.

----------


## AdviceDoc

Alright  :smiley: 

I'm definitely a beginner, but does that mean I can't do some advanced tasks?

----------


## Ginsan

No man you can do any task you like

----------


## PercyLucid

Can I join?

I would love too.

Even though the point donation is a good marketing idea, I think this should be strict to lucid dreaming, unless you count as valid donating you points in a lucid dream (something very hard, due electronics malfunctions in dreams.)

----------


## PercyLucid

Okay, this seems outdated...

Nevermind then  :smiley: 

Let's dream together, Dreamer, and get all these tasks done in one night...  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Let's dream together, Dreamer, and get all these tasks done in one night...



Wooo, we could totally do that!  ::tornado:: 
(We need a Percy & Dreamer flying through the air together smiley!)

----------


## Ginsan

I remembered 1 dream this morning, so 1 +1.5 makes 2.5 points. It was a HAWTT kissing session = D  Damn that was the sexiest dream I ever had. Just thinking about it my balls tingle

----------


## Ginsan

I had another nice sexy dream  ::D:   Perhaps not as sexy as the previous one but it was lucid this time. I only remember fragments, so that gives me 5.5+2.5= 8 points in total

----------


## Kman43759

Id like to join!

----------

